# classNotFoundexception vom  tomcat



## matze23 (24. Okt 2007)

Hallo
 ich schaffs nicht ein ganz simple .war Datei zu deployen. Mein JSP
findet findet man über den Browser, aber nicht mein Servlet.  
Die web.xml schein er zu finden aber meine java Klasse nicht.
Auf dem Servr laufen auch noch andere Anwendungen aber meine simple geht nicht :-(
Local auf meinem windows geht auch alles
die war hab ich mit eclipse erstellt., die klasse ist auchwirklich da..

debian 
jboss 3.2.6
Tomcat 5.0.28


java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: testPacket.TestServlet
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:199)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)
        at java.lang.ClassLoa


web.xml

<servlet>
		<description>
		</description>
		<display-name>
		TestServlet</display-name>
		<servlet-name>TestServlet</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>
		testPacket.TestServlet</servlet-class>
	</servlet>
	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>TestServlet</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/TestServlet</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>


----------



## maki (24. Okt 2007)

Zeig uns doch mal die Ordnerstruktur samt dateien in deinem war.


----------



## Guest (24. Okt 2007)

Archive:  Test.war
  inflating: META-INF/MANIFEST.MF
  inflating: WEB-INF/classes/testPacket/TestServlet.class
  inflating: WEB-INF/web.xml
  inflating: WEB-INF/classes/testPacket/TestServlet.java
  inflating: index.html


----------



## matze23 (24. Okt 2007)

gast war ich .-)


----------



## maki (24. Okt 2007)

Komisch, eigentlich solltest du mit http:/servername/Test/TestServlet darauf zugreifen können.

Schau doch mal in den tomcat webapps Ordner ob die struktur stimmt, dort sollte deine war reingestellt und entpackt werden.

Hilft ein restart?


----------



## Guest (24. Okt 2007)

Mit http:/servername/Test/TestServlet  kommt die Classnotfound 
also wie gesagt es ist ja ein jboss 3.

im Verzeichnis :
/jboss/server/default

Da steckt ja irgendwie der Tomcat 5 dahinter.  webapps -ordner hab ich nicht gefunden.
Neustart nützt nix


----------



## maki (24. Okt 2007)

Wo hat denn der JBoss 3 seine Tomcat installation?


----------



## Guest (24. Okt 2007)

gute Frage ..hab den Tomcat gar nicht gefunden... alerdings meldet sich eindeutig
der 5 er Tomcat ...;-)

ich hab jetzt auch einen neuen Jboss ( 4.0.4 ) installiert und siehe da jetzt gehts endlich  
Danke für deine Hilfe ,   :toll:  vielleciht sollte man einfach gar nichts soviel 
nachdenken und einfach immr neu installieren

grüße


----------



## ms (24. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo hat denn der JBoss 3 seine Tomcat installation?


Im deploy-Verzeichnis: jbossweb-tomcat50.sar

ms


----------



## maki (24. Okt 2007)

Na, irgendwo wird ja dein Tomcat gewesen sein 



> vielleciht sollte man einfach gar nichts soviel
> nachdenken und einfach immr neu installieren


Das mag in der Entwicklungsumgebung vielleicht gehen, finde ich aber nicht so gut. In der Produktivumgebung beim Kunden geht das nicht so einfach.

Nachtrag: Danke @ ms


----------



## Guest (24. Okt 2007)

Hi 
@Ms ja danke stimmt 

@maki ja ich wollte ja auch eine Neuinstallation vermeiden, 
weil ich jetzt  auch noch 1,2 andere Sachen ändern muss.  Also wenn jemand 
doch noch einen tipp hat wo mein problem beim jboss3 ist....


----------

